# Cool hobby shops, train shows, etc! What have you found? local(ish) to you!?!?!?



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

No advertisements or span in this one, just neat places you go for your hobbies or places other modelers need to see. Might end up with some folks finding new places to visit even!!!

I've been back at this for a while with my 6 yr old now in HO scale.

We have been hitting the Great Midwest Train Show(before I was living at work). The show is at the DuPage County Fairgrounds(IL) 11 months of the year. Takes some hunting and like all shows, it can be hit or miss depending on your need

My local hobby shop is G & G Hobbies in Griffith, IN. Started in 1956 by his dad and still going strong Stop in and say "Hi!" to Larry. Come on ScaleTrains and get my Big Blow there It's not too far from Pine Junction(Gary, IN) either. 

We also have Park Lane Hobbies in Dyer, IN. Nice folks there and they have a layout in the store and it has a great city scene section with the other half being steel mill. Definitely worth checking out if your ever around the area.

My new and exciting find for the day was actually visiting Lombard Hobbies in Lombard, IL. Some of the club members have talked about them and I've searched their site online, but going there was "WOW!!!!!". I haven't seen a train only hobby store set up like that in 20 years or so! Cool folks, good prices and lots of stock(that is a friggin' understatement) Aisles of engines, freight cars and passenger cars. My boy finished school yesterday so he got a surprise Thurs. morning at the train club and then we went to check this place out.

So what are the haunts in your neck of the woods? Share the name and the town/state whether its a show or a brick and mortar


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Interwebs


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess I am blessed with 4 hobby shops not to far from where I live.

1. Major Art & Hobby Center in Davenport Ia.
2. Star Collectibles in Muscatine Ia.
3. Thunder-Road Hobbies in Moline Il.
4. Green River Hobbies in Geneseo Il.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, if Fourteen is blessed, I must have been sainted.

These stores are all within an hour and 15 minutes of me. The top 4 are within 30 minutes. I listed only O gage stores (and Lin’s because I get scenic materials there).
Henning’s Trains / Lin’s Junction, Lansdale, PA
Bussinger Trains, Ambler, PA
Nicholas Smith, Broomall, PA
Joe’s Train Station, Feasterville, PA
Ye Olde Train Shoppe, Boyertown, PA
Trains are Fun, Frazier, PA
Just Trains, Newark, DE

And these shows are within an hour and 40 minutes.
TCA Atlantic Div, NE Philly
Horsham, PA
New Hope, PA
Allentown, PA
Hamburg, PA
Gilbertsville, PA
TCA Eastern Div, York, PA


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I really dont have one very close, but my work takes me lots of places so here are my favorites:

Train Central in Indianapolis (all scales). Boxes and boxes of used stuff mainly in HO. If you like to dig, this is the place. Walking in there you never know what will turn up. Decent stock of new also. 

The Roundhouse in Louisville, KY. (All scales) Best I've ever seen, 10 rooms of you name it. And well organized

Tim's in Covington, KY.(all scales) Nice selection, nice people

Schultz's in Dayton, OH (all scales) New shop but well stocked and very friendly.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Theres not too much i find near me on Long Island but i did go here and was glad i did not have much $ at the time.

http://www.trainworld.com


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Ml-toys said:


> Theres not too much i find near me on Long Island but i did go here and was glad i did not have much $ at the time.
> 
> http://www.trainworld.com


There is also Willis Hobbies on Willis Ave off Jericho Turnpike in Mineola. l


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Gramps said:


> There is also Willis Hobbies on Willis Ave off Jericho Turnpike in Mineola. l


Thanks, gotta remember that one.

I live in Ronkonkoma so its a bit of a ride


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Local-ish to me:

Amherst Model Railroad Hobby Show: last weekend in January, one of the largest in the country, about an hour away. Check here: http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/

Hobby Shops:
For Locos, Rolling Stock, wheelsets, couplers, decoders: Tom's Trains of CT, Wethersfield CT

For Detail and repair parts, tools, scenery and scratchbuiding supplies, Vallejo acrylic paints: Time Machine Hobbies, Manchester CT

For Scenery & scratchbuilding supplies: Amatos Toy and Hobby (both New Britian & Middletown CT); Lee's Toy and Hobby (Groton).

Otherwise, off to the World Wide Web.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Ml-toys said:


> Thanks, gotta remember that one.
> 
> I live in Ronkonkoma so its a bit of a ride


They are not as model railroad specific as Trainland in Lynbrook but they are pretty good.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

My local hobby shop is Randy's Roundhouse, just north of 70th and Vine. He's a great guy. If he doesn't have it, he'll order it. Always calls his regulars by name when they walk in.
Shameless plug: http://www.randysroundhouse.com/

There are also Michael's, JoAnn's, and Hobby Lobby for general paint and craft stuff. Occasionally I need something on a Sunday when Randy's isn't open, so I swallow my pride and go to Hobby Town. (I hope Randy doesn't read this!)


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Train store*



3.8TransAM said:


> No advertisements or span in this one, just neat places you go for your hobbies or places other modelers need to see. Might end up with some folks finding new places to visit even!!!
> 
> I've been back at this for a while with my 6 yr old now in HO scale.
> 
> ...


3.8TransAM;

I'm lucky enough to have a dedicated trains only store nearby. It is Reeds Hobbies, in La Mesa CA. This is a real world(A.K.A. "brick and mortar") store; not digital, virtual, or pretend.

Traction Fan


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I stopped by Schultz's Hobby Shop in Dayton, Ohio yesterday....


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Coincidence this thread popped up.
I'm going to Las Vegas tomorrow (Wednesday) to go to The Train Engineer.
Martin and Janet who own it are nice people, a tad on the high side of price, but they make up for it in service.

They're only 2-3 blocks from McCarren Airport,


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nothing near me. Closest are:

(1) Oak Mountain Hobbies in Birmingham, AL -- better train stuff than the typical hobby store.

http://www.oakmountainhobbies.com

(2) TrainMaster Model Trains in Buford, GA (NE of Atlanta) -- large selection, but too far away for me to visit regularly. They also take on-line orders. I try to use them when I can, before I resort to internet-only vendors.

http://www.trainmastermodels.com


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

If I didn't travel constantly with my work, pickins would be slim for me. Train shows and eBay most likely.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

time warp said:


> If I didn't travel constantly with my work, pickins would be slim for me. Train shows and eBay most likely.


That's my only way to see a train/hobby shop. There's nothing in Bullhead City.
Las Vegas has three hobby shops with trains.

Phoenix is quite well covered, but the 3 1/2 hour drive isn't exactly a joy.
Ebay is my normal LHS.

Edit: It looks like Shultz's is a tinplate delight.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksonville is now over a million people.

But not enough, it seems to make a hobby
shop very profitable.

Our one and only Hobby World is pulling up
stakes and moving to a smaller facility
in Orange Park, a southwest suburb. 

Worse, the traffic on the road to get there is
as bad as it gets.

Don


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Mail order and on-line has made the traditional brick and mortar hobby shops difficult to maintain. When I was in the business, several wholesalers would not sell direct, so as not to be in competition with the retail stores, other wholesalers were in direct competition, often undercutting the retail store by selling to the public at the same price they sold to the hobby store. When I found about those dealers, I would not buy from them.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nothing close to me for stores...Who's Hobby Shop is the closest in Rapid City, SD, and is 145 miles, and they don't carry a lot of N-scale stuff.

There's an annual train show in Cheyenne, WY every spring, but is 240 miles away. I was hoping to get there this year, but didn't make it.

Like others have said, the internet is my closest store.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

thedoc said:


> Mail order and on-line has made the traditional brick and mortar hobby shops difficult to maintain.


At the same time, if it weren't for online hobby shops and auctions I would have nothing to choose from. Pickings are pretty slim in my neck and I am jealous of all the great choices you guys have.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

And then there are those customers who will come into the brick and mortar shops, handle the goods, and then buy them mail order, thus satisfying the need to physically handle the item and also get the best price. Where does this leave the brick and mortar shop when the mail order is selling the item at the same price the shop has to buy it at. Is the brick and mortar shop is reduced to an unpaid showroom for the mail order houses? It seems to me that the customer is cutting off it's nose to spite it's face. 

If there were no mail order houses, there would be more brick and mortar shops to supply the need. The customer is in control by where they buy their product.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Well I like to look around the following shows:
1. Greenberg Monroeville, PA
2. TCA Cranberry Township, PA

These hobby shops are from 35 minutes to 1 hour from me:
1. Mercer Junction, Mercer PA
2. CT McCormick Hardware, Zelienople , PA
3. Hobby Express, Cranberry Township, PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Dibble's Hobbies here in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

30 minutes
MB Klein in Timonium, MD (northern suburb of Baltimore)
AKA modetrainstuff.com


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

30 minutes
MB Klein in Timonium, MD (northern suburb of Baltimore)
AKA modetrainstuff.com


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

DavefromMD said:


> 30 minutes
> MB Klein in Timonium, MD (northern suburb of Baltimore)
> AKA modetrainstuff.com


I second that. I was just there today and picked up a few items... Always very helpful. It's about 40 minutes from me but you can't beat it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

brob2k1 said:


> I second that. I was just there today and picked up a few items... Always very helpful. It's about 40 minutes from me but you can't beat it.


Looks like Dave already seconded his own post! 

I order a lot of stuff from MB Klein. It would be nice to visit them in person.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

thedoc said:


> And then there are those customers who will come into the brick and mortar shops, handle the goods, and then buy them mail order, thus satisfying the need to physically handle the item and also get the best price. Where does this leave the brick and mortar shop when the mail order is selling the item at the same price the shop has to buy it at. Is the brick and mortar shop is reduced to an unpaid showroom for the mail order houses? It seems to me that the customer is cutting off it's nose to spite it's face.
> 
> If there were no mail order houses, there would be more brick and mortar shops to supply the need. The customer is in control by where they buy their product.


I totally agree with this! If you don't purchase the big stuff from your local hobby shop, they won't *BE THERE* when you need them for the small stuff.
And there will be noone to blame but the face in the mirror.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Well every one of my locomotives was purchased from individuals used. However, I did buy my DCS, wifi, and Z4000 new from local hobby shops. I also learned a lesson from my dad, an avid fly fisherman with limited income, who always purchased something every time he went into a sporting goods store. I always walk out of a local train store with a purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nothing locally. I use t shop @ Charles Ro but now exclusively deal with Dave @ Mercer Junction. Great customer service.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Spence, you are so right about Dave! I'm glad he is located less than an hour drive from my home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are currently 0 hobby shops in the Charlotte metropolitan area. There's one 4 miles from me (in Rock Hill), and it's hit or miss. The owner has ordered stuff for me and the price can be very reasonable on things like paint, adhesive, etc. But I also feel he's pretty burned out after the economic crunch. Maybe some fresh blood would help things. Cleaning up and organizing shelves, brightening up the interior of the store, and double-checking some of the prices would improve things dramatically. You don't want to go to a store and feel that you are an inconvenience for the chitchat that was going on when you got there, but I've felt that before.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

When home in Fl I go here: http://www.hrtrains.com/
When home in NJ, here: http://www.hrtrains.com/

Both are excellent shops with good people who know their customers and products. I'm guilty of online price shopping BUT I always get some things at the brick and mortar shops to keep them in business. 
Here's a Jersey Shore shop local to me http://www.trainroomnj.com/

Anyone remember the train shop on Morris Ave in Elizabeth NJ?
Gone now but they were the best when I first went HO back in '82,there was a group of old timers, some worked at Atlas in Hillside I think, helped me a ton starting out. Bought all my Atlas yellow box there. Greatguys!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I forgot I started this thread!

The internet only guys make me sad, but at least you have a way to get stuff.

I think I shall take the trip and hit up Hawkins Rail Services in Lafayette, IN tomorrow.

On vacation this week, so I am going to check it out.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Is he still in that old second floor shop close to downtown? Haven't been there since '86


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*On Wisconsin!!*

We are very fortunate to have many RR Hobby Shops that dot the Great State of Wisconsin...along with two of the best Train shows that pop up every year.
Enginehouse Services LTD in Green Bay Dedicated RR only store that has not only great prices but the best, friendliest, and helpful staff and ownership that you can find.
Jetco Hiawatha Hobby in Waukesha renowned for great prices, service and story telling...very friendly service dept.
Sommerfeldts South Side Milwaukee...see all above

Train Shows: Spring Title Town Train Show April 29-30 2017
Fall Train Fest at State Fair Park Milwaukee Nov 12-13 2016
Anybody ever make it this way let me know there are more Hobby Shops around the State!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

mjrfd99, while HRTrains is a nice neat Hobbyshop, House of Hobbies 37700 US Hwy 19 N, Palm Harbor, FL 34684 is just the opposite with stuff stacked all over. Trains are not the main hobby but he as a lot of old stuff. I think he use to be near Morton Plant Mease Hosp and at the location it was a complete mess of stuff stacked to the ceiling. My son was into RC car racing was afraid to even go in the store is was so cluttered! I miss Trains and Treasures.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MacDaddy55 said:


> We are very fortunate to have many RR Hobby Shops that dot the Great State of Wisconsin...along with two of the best Train shows that pop up every year.
> Enginehouse Services LTD in Green Bay Dedicated RR only store that has not only great prices but the best, friendliest, and helpful staff and ownership that you can find.
> Jetco Hiawatha Hobby in Waukesha renowned for great prices, service and story telling...very friendly service dept.
> Sommerfeldts South Side Milwaukee...see all above
> ...


Just curious why you didn't include Walther's Terminal Hobby Shop on that list. OK, it's not really a store, but their selection is pretty incredible.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> mjrfd99, while HRTrains is a nice neat Hobbyshop, House of Hobbies 37700 US Hwy 19 N, Palm Harbor, FL 34684 is just the opposite with stuff stacked all over. Trains are not the main hobby but he as a lot of old stuff. I think he use to be near Morton Plant Mease Hosp and at the location it was a complete mess of stuff stacked to the ceiling. My son was into RC car racing was afraid to even go in the store is was so cluttered! I miss Trains and Treasures.


Thanks - I'll be back in Oct and will check it out. 
US 19 huh? Oh well Ill wear my highway orange safety vest LOL


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi All
When i travel i look for a local hobby shop to see if I can find something local to put in my collection, this vacation is no different.
I went to Niagara Falls Ontario, day trip to buffalo.
Buffalo - Niagara Hobby and Craft mart
Pretty much a waste of time, not a lot of selection but some, if you were going by it is worth the stop but not a dedicated trip to the place
Beamsville Ontario - Just train Crazy
5253 Niagara regional road 81
Beamsville Ontario
L0R1B3
905-563-9200
GREAT train shop, run by a gentleman who is retired so he's not trying to make a living at it, he has a good selection of HO and N
does decoder installs on site and does estate consignment
stayed probably 1 or so and left with less money than when I started but very happy with the experience and would definitely go back when in the area


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's nice to find shops like that, they are getting fewer.
I stopped by Hawkins Rail in LaFayette, IN on Tuesday. I haven't been there since around '84 when he was downtown on the third floor.
He's in bad shape and barely gets around, I had to run the register myself. The place is a mess but lots of good stuff, worth the trip.
One thing that hasn't changed is the attitude! He criticized what I bought in '84, and did the same on Tuesday!


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

The stores I most frequent in Chicagoland are:

Chicagoland Hobby in Chicago;

Berwyns Trains in Berwyn, IL;

America's Best Hobbies in Itasca, IL;

and Ron's Hobbies in Mundelein, IL


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll be in Tucson, Az next month, any recommendations on activities and/or hobby shops?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the Tucson streetcar is now in operation. That
would be an interesting experience.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Last time I was there we ate at a Mexican restaurant that was at the end of the street car line. This time I'll get some pictures!


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

It's a beautiful time of the year to come here. You can enjoy any type outdoor activities [hiking,golfing]or visit the tourist spots
[Old Tucson, Desert Museum]and enjoy the nice weather.
Here's the link to the local model railroad museum.
http://www.gpdtoytrainmuseum.com/
Check and see if any of the dates work for you. I am not a member so I can't get you for a private tour.
The LHS is the Ace Hardware on 22nd st. Not much there for O gauge folk. Big on HO and is a complete hobby shop.
Enjoy your stay! Tucgary


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Ace hardware, never would have thought of that. Going to a wedding on the Saguaro NP


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I was in Tucson a few years ago to visit a buddy of mine. The desert museum was nice. I would definitely try to visit the Pima Air and Space museum.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

time warp said:


> It's nice to find shops like that, they are getting fewer.
> I stopped by Hawkins Rail in LaFayette, IN on Tuesday. I haven't been there since around '84 when he was downtown on the third floor.
> He's in bad shape and barely gets around, I had to run the register myself. The place is a mess but lots of good stuff, worth the trip.
> One thing that hasn't changed is the attitude! He criticized what I bought in '84, and did the same on Tuesday!


I made it there the week before and no one was there at all

200 mile waste of a morning..................



jay jay said:


> The stores I most frequent in Chicagoland are:
> 
> Chicagoland Hobby in Chicago;
> 
> ...


I have not hit any of those yet, but are on my list. Anyone better than another for any reason?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You know, I tried to do the right thing yesterday. I needed 1 box of Atlas Code 83 flextrack and 2 packages of .060 x .100 strip styrene. First place I went had none of them; and the proprietor even told me he didn't carry the Atlas track. I guess he's REALLY only interested in the entry-level hobbyist.

2nd place had no flextrack and only one package of the styrene strips. He offered to order it (have it in 7-10 days!). Sorry, my friend, I can order it too, and get it faster and cheaper.

Sigh. MB Klein to the rescue once again!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*A good train store*

I live in San Diego Ca. In this age of disappearing hobby shops, I feel very lucky to have a local shop that is devoted to trains. We're not talking a Hobby Lobby store at the mall, that might have a few basic train sets, but an entire B&M store that carries only trains! These have been getting mighty rare over the years.
They are really good, and I'm grateful to have them. For the many who don't have a similar store, here's their info.

Reed's Hobby Shop:thumbsup:
8039 La Mesa Blvd.
La Mesa, Calif. 91942
E-mail [email protected]
Website www.reeds-hobbies.com
Phone# (619) 464-1672

Traction Fan


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> I have not hit any of those yet, but are on my list. Anyone better than another for any reason?


Ron's Hobbies in Mundelein is my local store, but it is smaller than the other three, which are about the same in my book. You live closest to Berwyn's, so hit that one first.


----------

